# Homesteading Friendly Real Estate Agent Needed - Maine



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

Any help? Can anyone suggest a good realtor in Maine. I'm looking for someone who will not mind answering a million questions and help a person find what they're really looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

'Northern Maine Land Man' is based in Lee, Maine. He focuses on off-grid, rural, survivalist properties.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roger-Ek-The-Northern-Maine-Land-Man/150648584981890

http://findplace.us/Maine/Lee/Roger-Ek-The-Northern-Maine-Land-Man

http://www.city-data.com/forum/members/northern-maine-land-man-156658.html

I have known Roger for a few years, and I trust him.


----------

